# Mary is now omnipresent?



## Pergamum (May 29, 2010)

Did the Pope speaks Ex-Cathedra? Wow, this really exalts Mary. 


No Church without Pentecost, no Pentecost without Mary, Pope says :: Catholic News Agency (CNA)


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2010)

Well, he sounds rather clear about his views even if he is not speaking Excathedra.

I do know one Mary who for years was thought to be omnipresent. My mother.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 29, 2010)




----------



## dudley (May 29, 2010)

The pope did not speak ex cathedra but his sermon demonstrates that the roman catholic church continues to perpetuate lies and heresys about Mary.As Protestants we should continue to affirm Catholic Christology. Again terribly false! Catholicism’s Christology is heretical. (Hunt Newsletter)
It denies Christ’s exclusive role as mediator between God and man, making Mary “co-mediatrix”, 
It denies the exclusivity of His redemptive work, making Mary “co-redemptrix” (Vatican II credits Mary with a perpetual “salvific role; she continues to obtain by her constant intercession the graces we need for eternal salvation”); and 
It denies the sufficiency of His redemptive work, declaring that the redeemed must, in addition to Christ’s suffering for them upon the cross, suffer for their own sins here and/or in purgatory, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jambo (May 30, 2010)

I always thought the RC believed Mary was omnipresent anyway. Everything Christ was and is, the RC church attributes to Mary. From crushing the serpents head (there are many statues around Ireland with Mary standing on the head of the serpent) to her ascension into heaven. She has her intercessory work, she is called the co-redemptrix and is also known as the Queen of heaven. RC dogma teaches her sinless life, _her_ virgin birth, her suffering for her son.


----------



## lkjohnson (May 30, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Well, he sounds rather clear about his views even if he is not speaking Excathedra.
> 
> I do know one Mary who for years was thought to be omnipresent. My mother.



My mom was not omnipresent, but she sure seemed to be omniscient.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Jun 2, 2010)

It is even worse when according to the Catholic Bible Genesis 3:15 it makes Mary equal to Christ instead of autos which it is renderd in the LXX it is changed to ipsa when the Latin Bible came out by Jerome. The correct translation is 

. 15 And I will put enmity between you and the woman, and between your offspring and hers; he will crush your head, and you will strike his heel.”(1) 

But compare that to the Catholic translation which reads:

and I will put enmity between thee and the woman and her seed; she (he) shall crush thy head and thou shalt lie in wait for her (his) heel.

The catholics are aware of this which is stated in the Catholic encyclopedia as follows:

The translation "she" of the Vulgate is interpretative; it originated after the fourth century, and cannot be defended critically. The conqueror from the seed of the woman, who should crush the serpent's head, is Christ …”(5)

see here for more: http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/07674d.htm 

But luckly the text was retranslated back to try and hide this.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 2, 2010)

Can I just say that I really like Pope Benedict! I disagree completely with his theology but man do I love that he puts it out there without apology. He doesn't attempt to be ecumenical and embrace all religions ala John Paul II, but flat out comes out and says _RC is the one true faith._ I gotta say that is just so great to see. It forces the RC to have to take a stand as well as puts all of us on blast, as it were, that we better know we're wrong. Refreshing to see someone in leadership of a denomination make definitive claims.


----------



## Berean (Jun 2, 2010)

Mary is no more omnipresent than Josh.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 2, 2010)

Berean said:


> Mary is no more omnipresent than Josh.


 
I don't think you helped your argument. As far as I can tell Josh is always around....


----------



## Berean (Jun 3, 2010)

My mind was scrambled. What I meant to say is that Josh is more omnipresent than Mary can hope to be.


----------

